
Here's my plan to save Twitter: let's buy it - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/29/save-twitter-buy-platform-shared-ownership
======
helloworld
I didn't know this about the Green Bay Packers -- or that the NFL has since
banned similar ownership arrangements:

 _The Packers are owned by the fans, not a wealthy owner operating with a
profit-at-all-costs (PAAC) philosophy. The Green Bay Packers are a publicly-
owned non-profit with a unique stock ownership structure. Green Bay’s bylaws
state that the Packers are “a community project, intended to promote community
welfare.”_ [1]

[1] [http://www.leagueoffans.org/2012/04/06/green-bay-packers-
own...](http://www.leagueoffans.org/2012/04/06/green-bay-packers-ownership-
structure-remains-the-ideal/)

